# Window trim over existing T-111?



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

What kind of trim are you placing on the exterior? Did they pull the old window frames out? Are the new windows vinyl, aluminum, or wood? Was the house wrap put on after the installation of the new windows? What kind of siding was on there before? I'm not sure I understand when you say you only have a 1/4'' reveal to work with? Are you saying the window sticks out a 1/4'' past the t-111? Oh, welcome to DIY !


----------



## J Howard (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, I have no idea what kind of trim to install, other than it be an exterior grade something or another. The widows are vinyl, and it looks like the house wrap was installed before the widows were installed. They had used a now canceled type of siding I'm not familiar with. The previous siding had warped badly. And yes, the windows look like they were installed so that they stick out only a 1/4 inch from the T-111. It's a nightmare for sure! And finally, Thank You!
Oops, missed one of your questions. Yes the old widows were one piece single paned aluminum. They never had widow trim previously either. The building is late 1970's/early 1980.


----------

